# Who has what engine gas vs diesel



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking to see who has what engine in the ford trucks gas or diesel


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a 7.3 Powerstroke, now have a 6.0 Powerstroke.

My other truck is a 351W gasser though.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Ever took a look at the wiring on a cab and chassis diesel before a body is installed? The wiring harness and connections for the fuel and def tanks are completely exposed to the elements...looks like a wiring nightmare 6 or 7 years out from new...I suppose the gassers are no different..
As for diesels, can't justify the up front cost of $8500, the cost of def, the extra insurance cost, the extra registration cost, the extra fuel cost, and the extra oil change costs...simply a bad business decision for my plowing needs.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

i remember not too long ago '96 , diesel was a 5k option . everythings out of hand .


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an '01 F250 V10. Priced a new F250 recently and to go diesel it's $9,950. more here in Canada.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow (Dec 19, 2013)

02 7.3 2nd one I've owned.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

4.6 
289 X2
302 X3
300 six cylinder
5.4 X2
351M X3
400 X4
428
7.3 IDI
7.3 power stroke.
this is the current lineup.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is this to help you decide on an engine? If so, these are rarely genuinely helpful. Like rear ends, everybody has an opinion.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have both and the only reason I bought my 05 diesel was towing purposes and I havent even used it much for that. Its got tons of power over my gasser but thousands of dollars worth...NO! My 5.4L moves just as much snow. I won't ever buy another diesel, I just don't have a real purpose for one, luckily I got a really good deal on a very low mileage,clean truck and it already had a flatbed on it.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I have had both, 1999 V-10 F250, was a beast, traded for 2004 6.0 F250, major turbo problems, traded for 2007 5.4 F250, was a dog almost went back to diesel. Then I traded that on my current 2012 6.2 F250. Love this truck!:salute:


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

5-9 thousand for an option. Heck I just paid $5500 for the whole truck. Plow was extra. With only 52000 miles, yes that's correct 52000 miles. Old local AG truck never driven in the winter until now. 
If you take some time and look around deals are out there. Could never buy a new truck for plowing.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1872537 said:


> Ever took a look at the wiring on a cab and chassis diesel before a body is installed? The wiring harness and connections for the fuel and def tanks are completely exposed to the elements...looks like a wiring nightmare 6 or 7 years out from new...I suppose the gassers are no different..
> As for diesels, can't justify the up front cost of $8500, the cost of def, the extra insurance cost, the extra registration cost, the extra fuel cost, and the extra oil change costs...simply a bad business decision for my plowing needs.


After 4 consecutive diesel 1 ton trucks went back to gas. For all the same reasons.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I own a '99 7.3 that I don't plow with or drive at all in winter. Last year I ran a '00 and a '02 with the 5.4 for plowing. This year I sold the '00 and picked up a '05 6.0 for my main plower. Both the 6.0 and 5.4 are getting used this year.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Where is the Both vote I have gas and diesel


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1872537 said:


> Ever took a look at the wiring on a cab and chassis diesel before a body is installed? The wiring harness and connections for the fuel and def tanks are completely exposed to the elements...looks like a wiring nightmare 6 or 7 years out from new...I suppose the gassers are no different..
> As for diesels, can't justify the up front cost of $8500, the cost of def, the extra insurance cost, the extra registration cost, the extra fuel cost, and the extra oil change costs...simply a bad business decision for my plowing needs.


Hey on my Chassis I raise my bed and wash everything you cant see on your truck Can you even see all that salt/grit on top of your tank or top your frame 
Don't think since you have a bed on that's going protect the rear from the elements :laughing:


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Banksy;1872646 said:


> Is this to help you decide on an engine? If so, these are rarely genuinely helpful. Like rear ends, everybody has an opinion.


My opinion on rearends is, I like em dark & curvy! lol


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Banksy;1872646 said:


> Is this to help you decide on an engine? If so, these are rarely genuinely helpful. Like rear ends, everybody has an opinion.


Yes, Im looking to change over to a gas, but I love my 7.3. I've heard on of the 5.4 tritions have issues with spark plugs, can anyone give my info on that into which years? looking to get either a 06-07 gas ford or 08-11 ford. Anyone who has a ford gas in those years can you comments how you like it and any problems or issues to look out for?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I urge you to go see what sort of bargain you can make on a leftover F250 or 350..if you have any credit at all, you should be able to get $8700 or so right off the top of the msrp (need it upfitted with a plow to get $2500 of that) and zero% interest.
If you were going to put a big chunk out there to buy outright, so much the better..put it down, saving aside insurance and registration and any tax...


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an 11 f350 w the 6.2 went from a 7.3 as well. I love it and am very happy with it. Never drove a 5.4 so I cant comment


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

My new 2014 f350 has the 6.2 gas engine. My 2004 f250 had the 5.4 gas engine. Both have incredible power, more than enough to pull and push. I don't have a heated garage with power to house a diesel in the cold winter months. The new f350 was like $6k more with the diesel. Although I don't get the mileage ( 12-13 mpg ) I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

snowish10;1875912 said:


> Yes, Im looking to change over to a gas, but I love my 7.3. I've heard on of the 5.4 tritions have issues with spark plugs, can anyone give my info on that into which years? looking to get either a 06-07 gas ford or 08-11 ford. Anyone who has a ford gas in those years can you comments how you like it and any problems or issues to look out for?


The earlier years of the 5.4 were the plug spitters. I have a 2011 6.2 and it has plenty of power. My dad has a 2009 F250 5.4 and it's perfect for his needs but at times you can just feel it doesn't have the sack you'd think it should. A buddy has a 1999 5.4 in a F350 crew and it's a dog. It can't get out of it's own way. Lot's of towing - diesel. Just occasional towing and plowing - a gasser will be fine.


----------



## RSE (Nov 27, 2012)

snowish10;1875912 said:


> Yes, Im looking to change over to a gas, but I love my 7.3. I've heard on of the 5.4 tritions have issues with spark plugs, can anyone give my info on that into which years? looking to get either a 06-07 gas ford or 08-11 ford. Anyone who has a ford gas in those years can you comments how you like it and any problems or issues to look out for?


The 2001-2005 5.4 in f150s had the problem with the plugs. I was scared shi%$#less learning this because my 04 f250 had the same motor. However, I was told to stay on top of your tune ups and this was a problem associated more with the three valve trition heads put in half ton pick ups and vans and not the super duty. Something about not enough metal stock between the plug hole and the aluminum cast wall. Nightmare scenario was when the plug would blow out of the hole and bugger up the threads so bad you needed to purchase the repair kit or know someone who had one, big cost and lots of downtime.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

I have an 04 f350 6.0. lots of power, way more then I will ever need. I got the diesel because it was the cool thing to do. With the new gas motors being so powerful mu next new truck will most likely be a gas f350. I do like the extra power when I tow something heaver then my mow trailer but I can defiantly get away with a gas motor.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 2002 5.4 with 207k hard miles of towing and plowing and knock on wood I have not had a sparkplug problem. Although I do not like towing with it. I love my tuned 05 6.0 for towing though. I am a huge diesel guy but I am really thinking of the 6.2 next time around. But I do tow daily around 7k pounds and maybe once a week around 12k plus.. so I really can't make up my mind for the next truck..


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I AM a huge diesel nut! But for a work truck my 2013 6.2 does GREAT. I tow 12+k with it all the time and it has more than enough nuts.. the fuel mileage leaves some to be desired but it does just fine on power.. I think it tows better than a stock 7.3.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

So its the 3 valve that has the spark plug problem? what years does that run.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

No it is the 2 valve. Just saying it is not as big of an issue as it is made out to be. The 3v started in 05


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jguck25;1878202 said:


> No it is the 2 valve. Just saying it is not as big of an issue as it is made out to be. The 3v started in 05


Okay thanks! Any tips or issues/ problems to look out for in a 06 and above super duty gas?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I love my 7.3's old school technology at its finest, no emissions control, air goes in gets mixed with fuel and black smoke goes out lol, simple . Of course oil pans are an issue but other than that, use good oil (rotella 5-40) and ford filters, and good fuel additive like stanadyne from time to time.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

I recently bought a 2015 f250 with the 6.2. The trucks that I had before this we 2 08 with the 6.4 and I had a 05 with the 6.0. I had good luck with all of them but I just wanted something I could turn the key and go, I started to scare myself about having a possible fuel system issue and the price of fuel was driving me nuts. After having the diesel's (which were all tuned) I don't miss them a bit. I just paid 2.83 for gas and diesel was 3.59, just seeing that made me grin. I have plowed with the 6.2 and it pushed my 9-2 VXT great.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Ended up with a 6.2 gasser back in 2012... At an extra 8 grand for the 6.7 and extra cost for fuel, It never would have paid itself off. The 6.2 has gobs of power compared to all the old 7.3 Powerstroke work trucks I used to run, it just spins faster.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

snopushin ford;1885555 said:


> I recently bought a 2015 f250 with the 6.2. The trucks that I had before this we 2 08 with the 6.4 and I had a 05 with the 6.0. I had good luck with all of them but I just wanted something I could turn the key and go, I started to scare myself about having a possible fuel system issue and the price of fuel was driving me nuts. After having the diesel's (which were all tuned) I don't miss them a bit. I just paid 2.83 for gas and diesel was 3.59, just seeing that made me grin. I have plowed with the 6.2 and it pushed my 9-2 VXT great.


How does it do towing heavy though?


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I've pulled up to my limit 12.5k, and it handles it just fine. You need to get into the revs to make big power, but these new trucks still have a good amount of bottom end power.... If you're towing 18k all day long, a diesel is the way to go, but 12-14k loads the 6.2L can handle just fine.

7-8k loads behind the truck I rarely even notice.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I used ford diesels for over 15 years. Starting two years ago as I replace trucks I have been buying the 6.2 gas engine. They plow great and can tow just fine. If I was towing on a daily basis I would stick with a diesel but for what we do the gas engines work great.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Jguck25;1885756 said:


> How does it do towing heavy though?


I have 3.73 gears in mine and it does better than I thought. I Have moved a excavator that weighs 10800 on my 20' deckover trailer and it got the job done, did it pull like a diesel- no but it got the job done. If I pulled this weight daily than I would have gone for another diesel but I don't so I figured I would save the 8500 for the motor option and I put some of that towards the lariat ultimate packagexysport


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I 12k+ with mine a few times a week and it does great. Does it pull like my 600hp Cummins? Hell no but it pulls better than a stock 7.3. I have pulled 16k+ a few times and still did alright.. I love diesels but they no longer have a financial advantage.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sprag-O;1885814 said:


> I've pulled up to my limit 12.5k, and it handles it just fine. You need to get into the revs to make big power, but these new trucks still have a good amount of bottom end power.... If you're towing 18k all day long, a diesel is the way to go, but 12-14k loads the 6.2L can handle just fine.
> 
> 7-8k loads behind the truck I rarely even notice.


Jumping off track with your 6.2 and 373 gears what is your empty MPG City /Hwy
My Father is wanting get a Truck like my chassis For the farm but he is wanting go with 3.73 vs mine is 4.30


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I heard 4.30's and 3.73's get fairly similar mileage.

If I'm straight 65mph highway driving, feathering the throttle I can squeak 17mpg out of it.
Realistically in the summer I can keep it around 15mpg. 14-14.8 should be real world if you're driving without considering gas mileage. 

Depends on how you drive it. It's a big motor in a heavy truck, if you're gentle on it you'd be surprised the numbers you can see.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sprag-O;1887278 said:


> I heard 4.30's and 3.73's get fairly similar mileage.
> 
> If I'm straight 65mph highway driving, feathering the throttle I can squeak 17mpg out of it.
> Realistically in the summer I can keep it around 15mpg. 14-14.8 should be real world if you're driving without considering gas mileage.
> ...


I think you heard wrong My 4.30 I m lucky to see 12 hwy its more like 11 and that is driving 60mph is what roads I run on. Pulling loads 8-9 mpg
But The thing will pull 
Every body My father talk to saying 14-15 with 3.73
He is trading in his 99 7.3 don't know if that is wise or not He wanting a jump in and go truck to feed with or haul cattle and come in help me plow snow.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

If he's alright with 14mpg, go for it. They are a big truck, if you need decent mileage get a 1/2-ton eco-boost. They pull better than stock 7.3's, and mileage vs fuel price are probably on par or better.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My F250 is 3:73, my F350 is 4:30.

The 350 has the sander, loaded most of the day I plowed. Scaled at 13,000 lbs Full.
250 had about 800 pounds of ballast.

The 250 got 9.4 mpg average. The F350 got 7.5.. But the 4:30 gears are well worth the extra 2 mpg.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sprag-O;1887345 said:


> If he's alright with 14mpg, go for it. They are a big truck, if you need decent mileage get a 1/2-ton eco-boost. They pull better than stock 7.3's, and mileage vs fuel price are probably on par or better.


LOL He already owns a 1/2 ton Eco-boost v6 and it doesn't due what they say it should He gets 14-15 hwy empty with it.
I used it once took a mower to my dealer its 3 hrs away. They fix the warranty issue and I bought one . So I hauled 2 mowers back 10MPG is all I could get out it running 65-70mph. She would run that's for sure 
Dealer said MPG should increase once it gets to 30k it should hit that in 4 yrs it only has 15k on it now. Its a 2012 he bought it in Sept 2011 Its his church truck you can say but he doesn't go to church

No ECO Boost 1/2 ton will pull what this 7.3 truck can pull even when it was stock 1/2 ton cant handle the weight like a F350 can.
The trailer he runs on it is a 38ft GN with 8'x8' deck on the neck empty weight of the trailer is 8k

He took it in to are local Ford dealer today they found him what he was looking for. He told them what he would give. They was going to call but never did. So tomorrow going to the Dealer where I bought mine at. The truck he was looking at, is on the lot at my dealer. He wanted give the local dealer to have a chance.

He going put a bale roller bed on it use it to feed with and putting a 9.6 MVP on it. He can plow his roads and come in help me when I need extra help.
Sold caves!!!! The farm needs spend some money So uncle Sam don't get it.
Not Sure 6.2 will or can take the place of his 7.3. He thinks it will ,so I'll shut up. He will do what he wants to do.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A 6.2 will replace a 7.3.. it will rev higher and suck more fuel but will do the job just fine.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1887853 said:


> My F250 is 3:73, my F350 is 4:30.
> 
> The 350 has the sander, loaded most of the day I plowed. Scaled at 13,000 lbs Full.
> 250 had about 800 pounds of ballast.
> ...


I bet that mileage difference didnt even have anything to do with the gearing. It was the extra 3 thousand pounds of sand and salt. After seeing you got the 4.30 that really got me thinking and i did some research and it seems that is the way to go for towing like I do. they get about the same mileage around town and then only like 1 mpg less on the highway unloaded. and loaded they get the same but have more power


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rob_cook2001;1888015 said:


> A 6.2 will replace a 7.3.. it will rev higher and suck more fuel but will do the job just fine.


Think its more like The 6.2 replaces a 5.4 
6.2 with 4.30 more HP and worst MPG VS 5.4 3.73 great MPG but its a dog

But the 5.4 did the job and still will as long I have time to spare to get where I'm going with a load. No time to spare. The 6.2 will get there faster


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

RSE;1877379 said:


> My new 2014 f350 has the 6.2 gas engine. My 2004 f250 had the 5.4 gas engine. Both have incredible power, more than enough to pull and push. I don't have a heated garage with power to house a diesel in the cold winter months. The new f350 was like $6k more with the diesel. Although I don't get the mileage ( 12-13 mpg ) I am happy with my purchase.


The 5.4 has "incredible power"? I guess we have different definitions of incredible power. And I haven't plugged in a diesel in over 10 years and it sits outside under a carport. That being said, do I think a 5.4 has enough power to plow snow? Yes, of course. I own a diesel, but I see no reason for a person to buy a diesel just to plow snow. You could plow snow just as well with a six cylinder gasser because you run out of traction long before you run out of power. The justifications for buying a diesel anymore are getting fewer and fewer with the longevity and power of the new gas engines. The only legitimate reason I really see for buying a diesel anymore is for towing heavy loads on a daily basis, or if you want to get 300K out of an engine and truck before having to replace it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1888293 said:


> The 5.4 has "incredible power"? I guess we have different definitions of incredible power. And I haven't plugged in a diesel in over 10 years and it sits outside under a carport. That being said, do I think a 5.4 has enough power to plow snow? Yes, of course. I own a diesel, but I see no reason for a person to buy a diesel just to plow snow. You could plow snow just as well with a six cylinder gasser because you run out of traction long before you run out of power. The justifications for buying a diesel anymore are getting fewer and fewer with the longevity and power of the new gas engines. The only legitimate reason I really see for buying a diesel anymore is for towing heavy loads on a daily basis, or if you want to get 300K out of an engine and truck before having to replace it.


X2!

I'd have to be consistently towing 12-15K to buy another diesel new as a pickup. As a 450/550 truck I would consider a diesel, but even then gas would probably win the battle. Those trucks get 10-12 MPG no matter what you do. Buying a used 450/550 it would probably be a diesel, simply because gas ones are pretty hard to find as a crew cab.

Even if you're buying one to go to 300K, you're not going to save anything. The rest of the driveline will still need replaced at least once, and the truck its self will still show the miles. With even remotely decent maintenance, a gas truck will go 250K. Is that extra 50K worth it? Depends on how you build your business cost structure. For us it isn't


----------



## Mholubek (Oct 6, 2014)

I've plowed with them all..
gas...diesel. ..small blocks..big blocks

Nothing beats the diesels tq/weight.

My current setup is a ec/lb early 99 f350 7.3 auto 373's on 265's.
Love it!

My 2nd favorite was my 00 ram 2500 ec/Lb 24v 5.9 Cummins. Nv4500 355's on 37's, that truck was a bear!! Reverse was just to dam slow.

Had 2 1/2 ton chevys...hated both of them

Just my $.02


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Something to consider as well is the transmission. 

The 05-10's all have the Torqueshift 5 speed transmission which is much nicer than the 4R100 in regards to gearing (found in the 99-04 Superduties with gas or diesel). It just puts the power to the ground better.

Then move up to 2011-15 and you get the new 6 speed Torqueshift which is even better in regards to the gearing. Matched with the 6.2 it'll blow a 7.3 out of the water and depending on what you are doing with it, the price difference in fuel will make the mpg difference insignificant.

I love my 7.3 and it works well for what I do, but if I were buying new or lightly used, it'd be a gas truck all day (and that goes for Dodge/Chevy as well).


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1887853 said:


> My F250 is 3:73, my F350 is 4:30.
> 
> The 350 has the sander, loaded most of the day I plowed. Scaled at 13,000 lbs Full.
> 250 had about 800 pounds of ballast.
> ...


Just a clarification: My F350 is a reg cab single wheel. F250 is reg cab.
For every day use, including plowing (but not sanding) I prefer the 3:73 gearing. It's when the 5k pounds of wet sand and sander are added that I love the 4:30 gears.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buswell Forest;1888906 said:


> Just a clarification: My F350 is a reg cab single wheel. F250 is reg cab.
> For every day use, including plowing (but not sanding) I prefer the 3:73 gearing. It's when the 5k pounds of wet sand and sander are added that I love the 4:30 gears.


Do you ever tow with the two trucks? I would be extremely interested in hearing from someone who has similar new ford's with the two sets of gears. My truck will almost always have a trailer on it unless It is plowing and sanding or camping


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Then get the 4.30's for insurance and increased capacity. If nothing else it will be easier on the trans.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Jguck25;1888956 said:


> Do you ever tow with the two trucks? I would be extremely interested in hearing from someone who has similar new ford's with the two sets of gears. My truck will almost always have a trailer on it unless It is plowing and sanding or camping


I have pulled approximately 8000 pounds with the 3:73 geared F250. Moving out from a stop was easy as pie, but it felt a bit taxed after that..Not 5.4 Triton taxed, but I knew damn well I was pulling it. The engine revs to the moon in tow haul with that weight, sounds like a NASCAR race.
I have not pulled with the F350. But by the sounds of it, you definitely want the deeper gears.
I would get them if I were you. In fact, I would skip the gas and go diesel if I were towing and hauling as much as that.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jguck25;1888956 said:


> Do you ever tow with the two trucks? I would be extremely interested in hearing from someone who has similar new ford's with the two sets of gears. My truck will almost always have a trailer on it unless It is plowing and sanding or camping


Soon will find out my Father bought 6.2 Chassis with 3.73 gears and I have a 6.2 Chassis with 4.30 gears


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1889195 said:


> I have pulled approximately 8000 pounds with the 3:73 geared F250. Moving out from a stop was easy as pie, but it felt a bit taxed after that..Not 5.4 Triton taxed, but I knew damn well I was pulling it. The engine revs to the moon in tow haul with that weight, sounds like a NASCAR race.
> I have not pulled with the F350. But by the sounds of it, you definitely want the deeper gears.
> I would get them if I were you. In fact, I would skip the gas and go diesel if I were towing and hauling as much as that.


O wow 4 ton that counting the trailer or the load that's on the trailer That's a very small load. That 6.2 with 3.73 should pull that with no problems 
My 5.4 trucks will pull that with no problems Now 5.4 know its back there when I load my dump trailer up with 6 ton that's the max I ever load in it room for more.
I pulled it with 6 ton of river rock + trailer weight with my 6.2 and it walk dog with it . So far that's biggest load I pulled so far 
Once my father truck gets here, I'll know if my choice of 4.30 was the right choice. My 5.4 has 3.73 manual and what My Chassis has pulled the 5.4 pulled it for 10 years.

During Summer my truck is always pulling something 6 days a week


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*gas or diesel*

I have a 2012 F350 with the 6.7 diesel. It pushes and pulls with no problems. I tow a 11,000lb fifth wheel (once loaded) in the summer and it doesn't know it's there. Not towing, or plowing I am getting anywhere between 18 and 20 mpg. Great truck and motor!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Antlerart06;1889367 said:


> O wow 4 ton that counting the trailer or the load that's on the trailer That's a very small load. That 6.2 with 3.73 should pull that with no problems
> My 5.4 trucks will pull that with no problems Now 5.4 know its back there when I load my dump trailer up with 6 ton that's the max I ever load in it room for more.
> I pulled it with 6 ton of river rock + trailer weight with my 6.2 and it walk dog with it . So far that's biggest load I pulled so far
> Once my father truck gets here, I'll know if my choice of 4.30 was the right choice. My 5.4 has 3.73 manual and what My Chassis has pulled the 5.4 pulled it for 10 years.
> ...


Total load..I don't mean to say it is a dog. It isn't. I just mean that it is no replacement for the 6.7 diesel.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1889557 said:


> Total load..I don't mean to say it is a dog. It isn't. I just mean that it is no replacement for the 6.7 diesel.


no OEM gas motor will ever replace a diesel


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Antlerart06;1889660 said:


> no OEM gas motor will ever replace a diesel


I don't think anyone is arguing that. The main discussion relates to whether it's worth it to buy a diesel just because at one time it was the thing to do because everyone was going diesel. It all boils down to whether it's worth the $ for what we use our trucks for and for the most part it appears to be a better choice to go with gas. If I was working my truck hard, and hauling heavy loads , continuously then a diesel would probably be a wiser choice.


----------

